# Smoked Boneless Pork Loin



## twinfallsid (Oct 14, 2009)

Ok guys, I'll share one of my recipes, I just joined the forum yesterday.

Sometimes the supermarket has whole boneless pork loins on sale for $1.99 per pound.  Now that's a great price for an excellent hunk of meat.  I'll usually buy three of them and use this recipe:

Cut the loins into 3 pieces each, so each segment is about 6 to 8 inches long.

In a large bowl mix brown sugar and kosher rock salt 50/50.  You will need enough to completely coat all the meat's surfaces.  Stir in garlic powder  and coarse black pepper to the mix, in the amounts to suit your personal preference.

Completely coat the pieces of pork with the mixture and firmly pat down the mix onto the meat so as much as possible sticks.  Then carefully put the meat in a large, deep pot, standing each piece on end, and packing them fairly tight together, in two layers.

Carefully and slowly add cold water to the pot to completely cover the meat.  You don't want to wash off the coating.  Cover the pot and put it in the fridge for 2 or 3 days.  This slowly dissolves the coating and penetrates the meat with salt, sugar & spice.

I normally use hickory or mesquite chips for the smoke.  During the smoking process, I will only add chips 3 or four times, you don't want to over-smoke it.

Wipe off, do not wash off, all of the excess salt and sugar, or the results will be way too salty.  Pat the meat dry with paper towels. Then put the meat in your smoker on racks, with several inches between each piece, and fire that sucker up.  

Set the smoker to no more than 225f, if you're in no hurry, 210f is better.  Stick a probe thermometer dead center in the biggest piece.  When it reads 165 - 170, its done.

Remove from the smoker and eat one or two of these right away.  Cut into pork-chop thick slices, the smoke ring will be quite visible, and they are excellent as they are, or with any kind of BBQ or fancy topping sauce you care to use.

Wrap up and put the extras pieces in the freezer, they keep very well.  They also make great Christmas presents for your friends who are challenged in the Smoker Arts.


Cheers!
Greg


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 14, 2009)

Now this sounds right up my alley.  You get your meat from???? (Since we're only a few miles apart)


----------



## twinfallsid (Oct 14, 2009)

Cajun_1,

I usually shop at Smiths on Addison.  They had some of the whole loins a couple weeks ago.  I  never know when they will again.

Cheers!
Greg


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 14, 2009)

Ahh ... know the place well. Only place in town that I can find "mortadella" Usually shop Costco ... Winco & walmart usually has pork shoulders for .99 lb.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 14, 2009)

I have a pork loin to smoke this week for a large smoke. This recipe will help some and I will post my smoke in here next week and I hope to do a good job with it all. But one thing for sure I have my back covered with all the good advice in here.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Oct 14, 2009)

That sounds good.  Just went on sale here, boneless pork loins, .99/pound.  I am jumping on this one...


----------



## alaskansmokesignals (Oct 14, 2009)

To Greg:

That sounds just like how you taught me to do that, but thanks for putting it in writing.

I'm glad you added the part about the thermometer, even though you don't do that part yourself; that's a great safety net for people doing their first few of these.

To others: Mr. Master of the Jerked beef doesn't actually use a thermometer in his process, because he keeps the smoker the perfect and steady temperature throughout, and so, HE JUST KNOWS. (Seriously.) 

Myself, I'm not that advanced yet with pork; I still poke mine with the instant read thermometer and like getting the feedback that its the temp. I think it should be.

I've added a picture of the two that Greg did here in Alaska 3 months ago; I cropped you out of the picture (giving the pork center stage) Greg because I don't post people's pictures on the Internet without their permission:


These two fed 30+ people and everyone raved... I think that Greg's pork distracted some people from the band, or the entire purpose of the party.... My Birthday!


----------



## hhookk (Oct 15, 2009)

Looks and sounds awesome!!! Another "must try" to add to the list.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 15, 2009)

They Look Great...


----------



## twinfallsid (Mar 29, 2015)

I decided to make this recipe again.  I got 3 boneless pork loins and cut them in half.  They soaked in brine for 2.5 days.  The brine had:

1 cup kosher salt

1 cup dark brown sugar

1.5 TBS of garlic salt

1 TBS of fine black pepper.

After soaking I wiped them off and tied them with string to hang.  They are in the smoker at 210F for the next 6 hours or so.













pork01.jpg



__ twinfallsid
__ Mar 29, 2015






::

::













pork02.jpg



__ twinfallsid
__ Mar 29, 2015






::

::













pork03.jpg



__ twinfallsid
__ Mar 29, 2015






::

::













pork04.jpg



__ twinfallsid
__ Mar 29, 2015


----------



## twinfallsid (Mar 29, 2015)

Here they are finished:

::













pork10.jpg



__ twinfallsid
__ Mar 29, 2015


















pork11.jpg



__ twinfallsid
__ Mar 29, 2015


----------

